# Battery connectors



## etc1006 (Sep 5, 2005)

As I go through my old stuff, I'm trying to remember make and style of various parts and accessories. I have these battery/motor connectors on my ZY10. They are similar to the Deans except the plates are perpindicular to each other like this =, they have orange plastic. Where the Deans are l _. Are they old Race Prep? I found some that looked similar but they have a shield covering one side... Here's pics of the old ones... I'll see if I can find a pics of the newer ones I found... Here they are.... Green ones now.
I guess Deans have become the standard now? As I see it the other ones have more surface area equaling better transfer... Any help is greatly appreciated!

-Eric


----------



## bsracing8 (Dec 14, 2004)

Yep they all are race pre!!! I like the deans better!! I dont use them on my race car to much resistance!! hahah I solder direct if you can solder direct it is better! hope this helps.


Brandon Snyder


----------



## etc1006 (Sep 5, 2005)

Thats what I was figuring. (its starting to come back to me...) I can see how the Deans do have more resistance. Is there a particular reason for preferring the Deans? Thats why I was wondering if that was the "norm". I know soldering is best, but is is only as good as the person on the iron... Does anyone use Race Prep anymore? Or was it a "regional" thing when I was using them (East Coast)?


----------



## PITBULL (Sep 25, 2001)

with the new batts. I dont think resistance will be much of a problem ,the deans or RP should work just fine.i use the trinity ones because its just what i have.Oval racing might be a different story.Ya might want to solder.it just depends on the track and the typE of racing ur into..one of the fastest guys at our dirt track uses deans..


----------



## hankster (Jan 1, 1998)

Past tests have shown that high quality plugs have no higher resistance then the same length of wire. It is much easier to get a good quality solder connection on a plug while relaxing at home then trying to solder at the track under what may not be optimal conditions.


----------



## Slider (Dec 7, 2003)

I cannot see a resistance concern with the deans connector.if you have a tight fitting connector. I would say alot of solder direct jobs have more resistance with repeated poor quality soldering. than a Deans. I have done it both ways and see no difference.My.02 worth


----------



## patcollins (Sep 29, 2001)

Yes, the big difference is that hardwiring allows you to use less wire over all. I would bet of all the people that say they can "feel" the difference only about 5% actually do.


----------



## hankster (Jan 1, 1998)

The extra inch or two of wire that a plug uses will have no measurable effect on performance. Using 14g wire you have 0.0005 more resistance and at 40 amps that would be .02 volt drop. A less then ideal solder joint will have far more resistance then that.


----------



## patcollins (Sep 29, 2001)

I view that more as weight and weight that isnt fixed and can move around like a loose package in the back of a U-Haul


----------



## hankster (Jan 1, 1998)

Yep, that extra 6 grams of weight has a huge effect


----------



## David Butts (Jul 26, 2003)

*Zzzzaaaaaapppppp!*



etc1006 said:


> As I go through my old stuff, I'm trying to remember make and style of various parts and accessories. I have these battery/motor connectors on my ZY10. They are similar to the Deans except the plates are perpindicular to each other like this =, they have orange plastic. Where the Deans are l _. Are they old Race Prep? I found some that looked similar but they have a shield covering one side... Here's pics of the old ones... I'll see if I can find a pics of the newer ones I found... Here they are.... Green ones now.
> I guess Deans have become the standard now? As I see it the other ones have more surface area equaling better transfer... Any help is greatly appreciated!
> 
> -Eric


The main problem with the older style connectors is that, While they could not be plugged in backwards the contacts could make momentary contact if it was tried. Electricity travels at the speed of light so before you knew you had touched the terminals you would've toasted the speed control if it was switched on at the time. Remember back then there was no reverese polarity protection on the electronics at all. Plugs are easier but being plugs they can become un-plugged. 

Race on racers


----------



## etc1006 (Sep 5, 2005)

David, as I look at my old Race Prep and their new version. They improved on that point exactly. Wheras I can see with the Deans you almost cant cross them. Good Point! 
BTW I don't care about a couple of grams, and I didn't when I used to race competitively years ago. That little bit did not matter.


----------



## NCFRC (Aug 4, 2005)

Connectors are no problem these days.

One of the most overlooked connectors is the Anderson powerpole 45 amp units.
It very easily excepts 12 guage wire and self-cleans every time its plugged in.

Tower only carry's the 30 amp version , but you can buy the 45's direct or thru another dist.

No chance of connecting wrong and a very secure fit , you can't go wrong.

Also very reasonably priced


----------



## ta_man (Apr 10, 2005)

The only difference between the 30 amp and the 45 amp Powerpoles is the size of the wire they are designed for. The contact area is the same and they use the same housing. In fact the 15 amp, 30 amp, and 45 amp are the same in the contact area and will plug into each other.

I use the 30 amp terminals with 12Ga wire by expanding the therminal so I can get the wire in and then closing it back up before soldering it.


----------



## NCFRC (Aug 4, 2005)

Your partially right TA-MAN , the 15,30,45's all plug together but the 45amp contact piece is of a heavier gauge metal and with its U-shape it crimps around 1600+ 12 gauge wire very easily. They also make the 45's in a high or low detent pressure.

Order thru one of their distributors and you'll be pleasantly surprised how cheap they are.

I did use the 30's for years but after seeing and using the 45's , they're much better! :thumbsup:


----------

